# HAHA @Boxing. 3 hours togo and they STILL CAN"T sign the biggest fight in history!!!!



## wory-later (Jul 9, 2010)

*HAHA @Boxing. 3 hours togo and they STILL CAN"T sign the biggest fight in history!!!!*

Sucked shiiiit. Hope it falls through and people blame that ducker floyd "gay" mayweather.

He is always yapping on about how manny didnt take a 25million drug test. So wtf is he doing right now??? Manny has agreed to every term and that faaag is still not signing!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing to due with UFC.


----------

